# "a living love" a must read for anyone



## dogdragoness (Jul 26, 2011)

I know it's an ACD page, but if you have lost a pet this is a must read for anyone who has a pet (curtesy ACDs online).

<-> Australian Cattle Dog . Com - Older Dog Resources <->


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful, thank for posting!


----------



## dogdragoness (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, I wanted to share this with as many as I could so maybe it might help someone who, like me has had the "2nd day" with their dog & has that first twinge of pain & fear that comes with the arrival of the "2nd day".


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

That was lovely. It's been a week since I lost my friend.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

really nice


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Very moving ... We just had our first day in March ... Hoping me have lots of years before we experience the second and third.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

This is the essay that I always send to folks when I send a sympathy card regarding the loss of a dog. I still cannnot read it and not totally lose it.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I need a kleenex.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> I need a kleenex.


Pass me a few...so true, so sweet and so sad. 
Thank you for sharing.

Kat


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Knew I should not have read this at work...there's tears all over my desk...


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

That part of your heart that nothing besides your dearest pet can touch


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Olivers mama said:


> Knew I should not have read this at work...there's tears all over my desk...


Same here!


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

I needed Kleenex!!! I held my pup close as I read this. 

I really dread the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

